# Thank You Service Men and Women



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A big Thank You to all the Service Men and Women that have served this country.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, I absolutely appreciate and very thankful for those that have given their all in our Military. I honor them who have gone before, and those that continue in our defense.

For Memorial Day, I also choose to honor those who have served me and my family in so many other ways as well. The farmers that form the true foundation of our country. The teachers that did so much for me, and now help my children. My Dad, Grandparents, and various other that sacrificed for my family in so many ways. In addition to honor those that have served our country, I also tip my hat with a thanks in my heart to all those, in whatever uniform they have worn, for their service to family, community, country, and their God. Thanks!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

+1,000,000,000

Thanks to every service man and women that sacrifices so much every day for people they dont even know. You are truly heros in our eyes!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

+1


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

God bless all our men and women of uniform.....past, present, and future.

Semper Fi.


----------

